# Java-Virus



## SuN (30. Mrz 2008)

Ist es eigentlich möglich in Java einen "Virus" zu proggen ? 

Egal ob nur ein Firefox PWstealer oder sogar Trojaner, ist soetwas möglich ? 

Ich habe folgenden Text gefunden und musste mich doch ein wenig wundern ... 

"Java-Viren 
Der erste Java-Virus nennt sich "Strange-Brew". Jedoch geht von diesem Virus keine Bedrohung aus, da der Virus zu inkompatibel ist und somit auf fast keiner Java-Implentierung läuft. Auch ist noch kein ernsthafter Java-Virus zu erwarten, da die ganze Strukur von Java sehr umfpangreich und nicht leicht erlernbar ist. "



frage nur mal so aus Interesse 

MfG SuN


----------



## Gast (30. Mrz 2008)

> "Java-Viren
> Der erste Java-Virus nennt sich "Strange-Brew". Jedoch geht von diesem Virus keine Bedrohung aus, da der Virus zu inkompatibel ist und somit auf fast keiner Java-Implentierung läuft. Auch ist noch kein ernsthafter Java-Virus zu erwarten, da die ganze Strukur von Java sehr umfpangreich und nicht leicht erlernbar ist. "



Hallte ich fuer ein Geruecht. Ich hab schon zahlreiche Java-Viren gesehen. Meistens verlangen die Leute allerdings Geld fuer ihre Viren und nennen es Anwendung oder noch schlimmer Web-Anwendung. Allerdings koennen diese "Viren" tatsaechlich eine grosse Bedrohung fuer Unternehmen sein. Bin auch gerade leider wieder dabei so ein Virus zu entwickeln....

Gruesse

Gast

ps: Denke uebrigens das weltweit mehr Schaden durch schlechte Anwendungen entstehen, als es jemals irgendeine Schadsoftware schaffen koennte.


----------



## L-ectron-X (30. Mrz 2008)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bin auch gerade leider wieder dabei so ein Virus zu entwickeln....


Na Gott sei Dank werden hier IPs aufgezeichnet, ich hab deine gleich mal weitergeleitet.


----------



## anfänger15 (30. Mrz 2008)

Es ist möglich in Java einen Virus zu schreiben, jedoch macht das so gut wie keiner, da Java sich nicht im System tarnen/verstecken kann, den es benötigt immer eine JVM. Da ein Virus oft auf systemnahe Funktionen zugreift ist es nicht logisch einen Virus in Java zu entwickeln, da dies mit anderen Programmiersprachen wesentlich besser geht.


@L-ectron-X: Ich glaube GAST wollte sagen er entwickelt gerade eine Web-Anwendung


----------



## SuN (30. Mrz 2008)

anfänger15 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es ist möglich in Java einen Virus zu schreiben, jedoch macht das so gut wie keiner, da Java sich nicht im System tarnen/verstecken kann, den es benötigt immer eine JVM. Da ein Virus oft auf systemnahe Funktionen zugreift ist es nicht logisch einen Virus in Java zu entwickeln, da dies mit anderen Programmiersprachen wesentlich besser geht.
> 
> 
> @L-ectron-X: Ich glaube GAST wollte sagen er entwickelt gerade eine Web-Anwendung



Wenn es möglich ist, wieso macht es dann keiner 

Ist es nicht egal ob es sich versteckt oder tarnt ? Das könnte doch sogar ein Vorteil gegenüber den anderen Sprachen sein, da man bösen Code zu dem anderen einfach mit dazusteckt, nicht so wie bei den normalen Trojanern die meist in C/++/Vb6 geschrieben sind und noch normale Programme dazubinden / hexen / ep verschieben um full undetected zu werden.

MfG SuN


----------



## Reality (30. Mrz 2008)

Hi,
erst mal muss man zwischen Viren und Würmer unterscheiden:
Viren nisten sich in andere Programme ein, um Schaden zu verursachen, während Würmer eigenständige Programme sind.

Würmer in Java zu schreiben ist nicht schwer und wenn Programme Schnittstellen zu Java anbieten, sind Viren auch kein Problem. Man muss nur seine Kreativität spielen lassen. Teilweise merke ich erst beim Programmieren einer ernsten Anwendung, dass man damit auch irreparablen Schaden anstellen kann.

Kleines Beispiel gefälligst?

Nehmen wir mal an jemand programmiert ein (Plugin zu einem) Grafikprogramm um Bilder zu manipulieren.
Wenn jemand bösartig ist, öffnet das Programm alle Bilder des Users, legt eine Kopie im Arbeitsspeicher mit einem Transparenzeffekt ab. Dieses halbtransparente Bild legt er dann einfach über das Original-Bild ab; jedoch um 5 Pixel nach rechts verschoben. Auf diese Weise stellt sich ein Verwischungseffekt ein. Anschließend überschreibt man alle vorhandenen Bilder. Die Original-Bilder sind somit verloren gegangen und die neuen sind unbrauchbar.

Vor einigen Jahren habe ich hier mal ein Scherzprogramm veröffentlicht, der den Windows-PC in 10 Sekunden herunterfährt. Wenn nur noch eine Sekunde übrig ist, bricht das Programm noch rechtzeitig den Befehl ab und es kommt ein Pop-UP mit einer witzigen Meldung. Hätte das Programm jedoch nicht den Befehl abgebrochen, wäre der Windows-PC tatsächlich heruntergefahren.
Man könnte auch Java-Code schreiben, der zwischen mehreren Plattformen unterscheidet und dementsprechenden Code ausführt. Mit einer nativen Code-Einbindung braucht man nur eine einzige Version zu veröffentlichen, ähnlich wie Apples Universal-Binary.

Der Phantasie sind also kaum Grenzen gesetzt.

@L-ectron-X:
Solche Programme zu schreiben kann sehr interessant und spaßig sein. Man kann sich dadurch auch in Sicherheitslücken hineindenken. Willst du etwa wie Stäuber alle Sicherheitsprogramme verbieten, die man auch missbrauchen kann? Um Sicherheitsprogramme zu schreiben, muss man auch wissen, wie man Schwachstellen ausnutzt und bösartigen Code schreibt.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## SuN (30. Mrz 2008)

Danke erstmal an Reality für deine tolel Antwort ! 

Genau das wollte ich hören !  

Wie meinst du das mit deinem Bildprogramm-Beispiel ? Was ist denn dann dein Vorteil von dem Plugin ?  Ich glaube so etwas würde sich nicht sehr schnell im Netz verbreiten  :lol: 

Viel besser wäre es doch, sich die psd dateien mit den ganzen Abläufen oder das protokoll zuschicken zu lassen  


Kann man dann zum Beispiel auch ein Plugin für Firefox programmieren, welches die Passwörter anzeigt , ausliest und dann evtl. jmd anderem zuschickt?  D.h. man müsste nur die entsprechenden Schnittstellen wissen und schon wäre das realisierbar Oo

MfG SuN


----------



## Wildcard (30. Mrz 2008)

Das reicht jetzt, sowas ist hier nicht erwünscht, auch nicht zum 'Spaß'

Anmerkungen dazu bitte per PN an mich.

*geschlossen*


----------

